# Champions Classic Game Thread



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Lets have its own Game thread as the 4 teams need thier own thread


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Champions Classic Game thread*

Links about KU/DUke game (KU Side)

http://www2.kusports.com/news/2013/nov/11/kansas-bill-self-we-need-win-one/

http://www2.kusports.com/news/2013/nov/11/opinion-fab-freshmen-highlight-classic-battle/

http://www2.kusports.com/news/2013/nov/10/wiggins-jayhawks-eager-devils/

http://www2.kusports.com/news/2013/nov/10/opinion-little-guy-naadir-tharpe-has-big-role-tues/

This one is more recuriting war between the two schools http://www.kansascity.com/2013/11/12/4615913/decision-day-looming-for-top-ku.html

http://www.kansascity.com/2013/11/11/4613942/kansas-duke-features-freshmen.html

http://www.kansascity.com/2013/11/11/4614152/kansas-duke-basketball-preview.html


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Champions Classic Game thread*

Projected lineups



P

No.

Kansas 

Ht.

Yr.

PPG



F

25

Tarik Black

6-9

Sr.

8.0



F

34

Perry Ellis

6-8

So.

12.0



G

22

Andrew Wiggins

6-8

Fr.

16.0



G

1

Wayne Selden

6-5

Fr.

8.0



G

10

Naadir Tharpe

5-11

Jr.

—













P

No.

Duke

Ht.

Yr.

PPG



F

21

Amile Jefferson

6-9

So.

10.0



F

1

Jabari Parker

6-8

Fr.

22.0



F

5

Rodney Hood

6-8

So.

22.0



G

3

Tyler Thornton

6-2

Sr.

6.0



G

2

Quinn Cook

6-2

Jr.

21.0


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Champions Classic Game thread*

Think State and Duke win.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Champions Classic Game thread*



bball2223 said:


> Think State and Duke win.


unfortunate I do too on the Puke potential win


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Champions Classic Game thread*

Gametime


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Champions Classic Game thread*

UK getting embarrassed by Michigan State so far. 10-0 to start the game. Of course MSU is playing with six guys because Izzo is all over the court.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Champions Classic Game thread*

Dribble drive offense is not very good if players can not beat their man off the dribble, miss open 3s, and the spacing is poor.

100 MSU


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Champions Classic Game thread*

The Gary Harris Show


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Champions Classic Game thread*

4 TOs by Randle with 7+ mins to go in the 1st.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Champions Classic Game thread*

This game was billed as talent vs experience, but Michigan State is very talented as well. Three of their starters were McD's All-Americans, and that doesn't count Payne who was a 5-star and is now a senior.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Payne has nice touch.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

This Payne dude is serious. Gonna be a steal in the draft when people snatch up the puppies. Will be helping some playoff team off the bench next season.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

James Young is great off the ball, UK's transition D is terrible.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

James Young looks great, I see Randle's potential, but the Harrison twins have been trash. This is a very experienced, and talented MSU team, but these kids are shook. 

Payne and Harris are fantastic. State is going to be a problem this year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> This Payne dude is serious. Gonna be a steal in the draft when people snatch up the puppies. Will be helping some playoff team off the bench next season.


Have been telling people this since the start of Big 10 play last season. I thought he was the best big man in the Big 10 last year, and he's been the best player on the floor so far tonight.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Randle is heating up.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I know he is coming back from injury but Andrew Harrison has been awful.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

7 TOs by Randle

Nice move by Young


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I like Randle's game, but Dawson is an NBA level athlete and he's been locking him up. Young's been the UK freshman that has impressed me the most through my first two times watching them.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ball don't lie


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

bball2223 said:


> I like Randle's game, but Dawson is an NBA level athlete and he's been locking him up. Young's been the UK freshman that has impressed me the most through my first two times watching them.


I have been more impressed by Randle in this game then I have been in the past 2 games when he put up 22 & 15.

Nice rebound by Poythress


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Those two cheap fouls on Payne are killing Michigan State as they can't get a rebound with him off the floor.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

what is the over/under the KU/Puke game starts by 9:15pm CDT


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ender said:


> I have been more impressed by Randle in this game then I have been in the past 2 games when he put up 22 & 15.
> 
> Nice rebound by Poythress


I didn't really expect Young to look this good at all, where as I expected Randle to do what he's done thus far. I wasn't trying to slight him at all, he's far and away the most talented player on the floor.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Izzo has to put Payne back in. His 6'7" centers are just getting obliterated.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Not a big draft prospect, but Appling has been great tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Gary Harris is a damn good player.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Tough foul on Valentine. Looked like another clean swipe.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

For an experience team Michigan State has really mangled their shot clock management over the last minute. They've left at least 20 seconds on the board the last two possessions.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

almost game time! Time to get pump up, these are my pump up songs to get ready for Jayhawks basketball games

http://youtu.be/jwB3aUTUb34











http://youtu.be/cdDHGZBouVc


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Welp Julius Randle is the real deal folks. He looked a little shocked in the first half. Wasn't taking care of the ball or holding it strongly, thus the 7 turnovers. Second half he was a total beast.

They doubled MSU in offensive rebounds, but had 10 more turnovers (those guards for State have super quick hands...13 steals!) and of course only shot 55% from the free throw line. When will Calipari learn?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Damn my boy Gavin was playing at the ****ing United Center tonight. It feels like yesterday we were both up in the nose bleeds watching the Bulls there.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

slow start for KU


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ragged play to start this game....that looked like a charge on Wiggins to me


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Big Jayhawk fan base in Chitown


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Diable said:


> Ragged play to start this game....that looked like a charge on Wiggins to me


of course as a duke fan you say that


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

sounds like Dicky losing his voice already, Please look his voice so I do not have to listen to him


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Parker/Hood and Selden/Wiggins are both great Batman/Robin duos. Although I think Parker is Batman on his team and Wiggins is Robin.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

So far I haven't seen anything from Wiggins to make me think he's really that much better than the other players on the floor tbh.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Freshman class living up to their hype


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

i wonder why Andrew White not off the bench yet


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh my Jabari...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wiggins is so passive, I understand the KU system and all, but he's just cool with blending in.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Going to be hard for a team to justify taking Wiggins over Parker or Randle at this rate.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I love me some Jabari Parker already


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think Wiggins is necessarily passive, he's just not that skilled. His hype is all based on his out-of-this-works athleticism, which makes sense if he is 7 feet tall, but I have to see some ball skills out of a guy before I'm going to call him the next Lebron.

I've always preferred Parker because I think he has actual high end NBA skills. He looks like Paul Pierce reincarnated.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ellis is hitting a lot of tough shots and getting way too many easy looks too. Duke is not playing well defensively


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

love the crowd Chi town has a very big KU fan base


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Parker makes a bad play there, then Wiggins cherrypicks and Vitale acts like he did something special.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Diable said:


> Ellis is hitting a lot of tough shots and getting way too many easy looks too. Duke is not playing well defensively


Duke does not have a deep front court, that is another reason why Kansas player of the year two years ago, Ellis is dominating the front court for Kansas now I hope last year Kansas player of the year Conner gets on the court to shoot a 3 to shut up Puke

This is an exciting game


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Duke has missed 11 free throws in this game, several of them were the front ends of 1 and 1's too.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Congratulations NCAA, youve turned college basketball into the final 2 minutes of a 12 point game every game! Lets just have each team take 100 freethrows and whoever shoots the highest percentage wins.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeah, this foul thing sucks ass. Makes it almost unwatchable.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They should be calling fouls, but everything isn't a foul. They are calling stuff down low that is totally irrelevant to the flow of the game.

Duke might run out of players here. Thornton is out and their two best players have four in a game where everything is a foul.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Suilamon needs to quit shooting and keep driving

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Wiggins went in the post and changed the game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn huge turnover. Duke lost this game on the free throw line


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn Jabari if you're going to foul him and foul out at that you gotta make sure he doesnt make the bucket

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

now that was a game


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wiggins really turned it around in the second half. That step back jumper was big-time. Parker looks like Melo 2.0.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope the end of games are better than this later on in the season, no defense ft shooting contest.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If Wiggins makes that midrange jumper automatic, hes gonna be a serious problem to contain with that first step of his.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jabari Parker is for real. He looked like a Paul Pierce/Melo hybrid


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Horrible officiating. Not gonna watch these games if they are going to be calling a foul on every single possession.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

HKF said:


> Horrible officiating. Not gonna watch these games if they are going to be calling a foul on every single possession.


Not horrible officiating. That's the way the rules are now with the changes this year. They're making the calls they're told to make. The problem is the rules, not the officials.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Well if Kentucky could shoot free throws they win that game easily. They are way too careless with the ball also. I absolutely hate the new foul rules. The Cats were getting called for some non fouls IMO. It's all good though. They'll bounce back real quick like.


----------



## SpiderInThePastaBowl (Feb 4, 2004)

Diable said:


> several of them were the front ends of 1 and 1's too.


Have to admit this one of my pet peeves as a fan... I literally scream NOOOOOOOOOOOOO at the TV or computer.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

kreutz35 said:


> Not horrible officiating. That's the way the rules are now with the changes this year. They're making the calls they're told to make. The problem is the rules, not the officials.


The coaches and players will adjust, they already have to some extent. It was about time that they changed those rules, basketball isn't supposed to be football.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> Well if Kentucky could shoot free throws they win that game easily. They are way too careless with the ball also. I absolutely hate the new foul rules. The Cats were getting called for some non fouls IMO. It's all good though. They'll bounce back real quick like.


Easily is a stretch, State also missed quite a few bunnies. UK is a top 5 squad, but they need the Harrison's to come around. They were by far the worst of the super freshmen between the two games last night.


----------

